# DHA Omega 3 Fatty Acids in the War Against Obesity



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

DHA Omega 3 Fatty Acids in the War Against Obesity Dietary intake of DHA omega 3 essential fatty acids is woefully lacking all around the world. In populations that have adequate access to other foods this correlates strongly with the world-wide obesity epidemic. A new study reviews the multiple mechanisms by which omega 3 fatty [...]

*Read More...*


----------

